# 3 speed BB gear



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I just came across this. It's for a Strida commuter bike, and it's a 3 speed gear that fits in the BB shell of the Strida.STRiDA | 3 Gear BB System










Strida Gear Box Inside Bottom Bracket

It operates without any cables and is made by the same group as Sturmey-Archer, so presumably it's an epicyclic gear train.

EDIT: maybe not - here's the patent application https://worldwide.espacenet.com/pub...T=D&ND=3&date=20120516&DB=EPODOC&locale=en_EP

I should also mention the Doppio 2 speed. It's something that will fit no problem (ie doesn't need a huge BB shell). https://kappstein.de/en/products/doppio/


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Velobike, Thank you for posting that. More cool products to mess my mind! I like that Doppio 2-spd...I imagine that it might be combined with an Alfine 8 spd (or some other IGH) to achieve a wider range of gearing than the IGH alone provides.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

PlutonicPlague said:


> Velobike, Thank you for posting that. More cool products to mess my mind! I like that Doppio 2-spd...I imagine that it might be combined with an Alfine 8 spd (or some other IGH) to achieve a wider range of gearing than the IGH alone provides.


A wide range 2 speed up front and a 3 speed at the rear would give a large range but keep the rear end light. That has some appeal to me.

Disassembled pics here: STRIDA EVO3 STURMEY ARCHER KS3 SPEED 스트라이다 스터미아처 3단 변속기 수리(바이크러쉬) : 네이버 블로그

Also: https://stridacanada.ca/strida-ks3-gearbox-replacement/

European Patent info; text in Chinese? Diagrams near the end. 2 shaft system, not epicyclic by the look of it. https://worldwide.espacenet.com/pub...T=D&ND=3&date=20120516&DB=EPODOC&locale=en_EP


----------

